
Facebook hated as much as airlines, cable companies - gasull
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/38324957/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/t/facebook-hated-much-airlines-cable-companies
======
jfasi
What I want to know is: does it matter? People hate airline companies and
cable companies, but the companies are clearly successful both in the value
they provide to their customers/users and in the health of their businesses.

~~~
gasull
Hated companies are waiting to be disrupted.

